# The two 2nd round picks



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What you guys think should be down with them? Trade them? Draft a Euro? 

Picks #34 and #52


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Saer Sene(if he drops to 34) and Matias Sandes

if not Sene, then Kosta Perovic, Vladimir Veeremenko, Oleksiy Pecherov(He'll be ready to play)


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Saer Sene(if he drops to 34) and Matias Sandes
> 
> if not Sene, then Kosta Perovic, Vladimir Veeremenko, Oleksiy Pecherov(He'll be ready to play)


In love with the Euros? Easy there


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think they need to take the best available big man with the first pick and if there arent any bigs available then just take the best player. With the second pick they should go Euro to get a players rights I dont think they have room for 2 rookies next year.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> In love with the Euros? Easy there


Sene is African and Sandes is Argentinian 

But I've seen them play and Pecherov is ready to play in the NBA.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Sene is African and Sandes is Argentinian
> 
> But I've seen them play and Pecherov is ready to play in the NBA.


Great scouting


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I read about Mouhamed Saer Sene and it doesnt sound too encouraging. They were comparing him to DJ Mbenga and he is sorry. Ive never seen Sene play but Im skeptical.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> I read about Mouhamed Saer Sene and it doesnt sound too encouraging. They were comparing him to DJ Mbenga and he is sorry. Ive never seen Sene play but Im skeptical.


well, for the 34th pick wat did u expect? sene could be the best available center and we'd be pretty lucky to nab him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I would assume with the 34th pick you try to nab a PF or a player that had slipped out of the first round. In 54th pick might be smart to use it on a foreign player so that the Clippers don't have to bring him over this year.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

There is no way Sene will be available at 34. He dominate the hoops summit setting a record in block shots I think 9 but I counted more than that, he will be a 1st round pick. But if they could move up and get him at a future back up to Kaman that would be good.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

My personal preference is a man forgotten; Nemanja Aleksandrov. If he stays in this draft he is well worth the risk with our 1st pick in the 2nd. Obviously I have been pimping Fazekas and Novak as well and I really believe one of those three will be our pick, because Radman wont be back.

As for our own 2nd, I would grab Leon Powe in a heartbeat.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

The draft is not top heavy but there is quality in the 2nd rd.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> My personal preference is a man forgotten; Nemanja Aleksandrov. If he stays in this draft he is well worth the risk with our 1st pick in the 2nd. Obviously I have been pimping Fazekas and Novak as well and I really believe one of those three will be our pick, because Radman wont be back.
> 
> As for our own 2nd, I would grab Leon Powe in a heartbeat.


Fazekas or Novak should fill the Radman 3pt off-the-bench need.

I want to see how Sofo pans out before another gamble on another young Euro. 

Also, I don't think there is much talk of risk in the 2nd round. I always enjoy looking at the 2nd round of past drafts and counting the players still around and not many are still around mind you.

It seems for every Arenas, there's ten 1-year type of guys.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree. Fazekas, Novak, or Pittsnoggle would fill the void of Radman.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> My personal preference is a man forgotten; Nemanja Aleksandrov. If he stays in this draft he is well worth the risk with our 1st pick in the 2nd. Obviously I have been pimping Fazekas and Novak as well and I really believe one of those three will be our pick, because Radman wont be back.
> 
> As for our own 2nd, I would grab Leon Powe in a heartbeat.


 Didn't Nemanja withdraw again? Because I read somewhere saying he did, but yeah, he'd be my first choice if he didn't withdraw.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

qrich1fan said:


> Didn't Nemanja withdraw again? Because I read somewhere saying he did, but yeah, he'd be my first choice if he didn't withdraw.


I tried looking that up quickly too. I'd like to hear back on this, since he's a name I've been hearing for some time.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I dont believe he withdrew from the draft. I know he will be playing at the Eurocamp in June.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Saer Sene has an 7 foot and 8.5 inches wingspan!

:jawdrop:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, thats pretty ridiculous. No way does he last until our first pick in the second round. I wouldnt be surprised if hes taken by 20 in this draft where i think a lot of chances will be taken.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Trying to predict who a team will pick in the 2nd round is tough. 

Pittsnogle would be a good pick. I also like Freeland, Shawne Williams, H.Adams, and S.Jones.

http://www.nbadraft.net/index.asp

http://www.draftexpress.com/mock.php?y=2006


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If bobby brown stays in the draft, i wouldnt mind picking him up with the second pick or in free agency. Ive always wanted a speedy gonzales PG on the team as a change of pace guy, and someone who could push livingston and cassell in practice to work more on defense, and he is a local guy, westchester i believe. Didnt have a good draft camp, but had some lights out workouts. 

I think he might be leaning to going back to school though.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

Pittsnoggle or Paul Davis and wit the other pick Sean Dockery or Allen Ray or Darius Washington JR u need a pg in case of cassel and some1 to back up Livingston in that situation.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

dynamiks said:


> Pittsnoggle or Paul Davis and wit the other pick Sean Dockery or Allen Ray or Darius Washington JR u need a pg in case of cassel and some1 to back up Livingston in that situation.


Not a big fan Washington Jr. Will Allen Ray be available in the 2nd round?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> Not a big fan Washington Jr. Will Allen Ray be available in the 2nd round?


 With our first pick, I think he would, but hoping he drops to our late 2nd, is just not one bit possible. A name that hasn't popped up with our 2nd pick is Pops Mensah-Bonsu. He's a pretty damn decent player who can come in and play for 5/10 minutes as the second backup behind Sofoklis, if he is to come over. Pops is also from London, so in that case, if we are to take someone from England, might as well be a 4 year college Senior over somebody none of us have heard of.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I like Pops. He is extremely athletic and active but has ABSOLUTELY no post up game. It would be a good 2nd rd pick though.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> I like Pops. He is extremely athletic and active but has *ABSOLUTELY no post up game*. It would be a good 2nd rd pick though.



That is 100% true, but playing behind one of the best, if not the best, PF/CE combo in the league right now, I'm pretty sure he'll develop one. Then again, it is a late 2nd rounder so if it doesn't work out, doesn't really matter.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> That is 100% true, but playing behind one of the best, if not the best, PF/CE combo in the league right now, I'm pretty sure he'll develop one. Then again, it is a late 2nd rounder so if it doesn't work out, doesn't really matter.


True...We can sent him to the Anaheim Arsenal as well..That nickname is so bad.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

Im telling u guys if the clips need a backup pf Taj Gray is the way to go hes gonna be a steal for our 2nd 2nd round pick


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

Mike Gansey from WV. 3 point shooting two-guard. Projected around early 30's. I'd love to get Pops with the second pick.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

livingstononefour said:


> Mike Gansey from WV. 3 point shooting two-guard. Projected around early 30's. I'd love to get Pops with the second pick.


I would be ecstatic with Gansey but I think ou true need is big man who can shoot the 3. It looks like Vlad is on his way out so we need to fill his role.


----------

